# I'm new



## saylortink (Feb 12, 2006)

I have four cats: two in the house and two in the barn. The two in the house are Peanut Butter, a calico, and Patches, a tortoise shell. She's actually not in the house because she peed and pooped on the couch and bullies peanut butter. The barn cats are ginger, a ginger and choco, a tortoise shell. I love cats.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome to the Cat Forum, Saylorlink! I love the name Peanut Butter! I'll bet you call him Peanut for short. Enjoy the forums, and post some pictures, please.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum Saylortink


----------



## moggiegirl (May 15, 2005)

Hi Saylortink, 

Welcome to the cat forum. You'll have fun here because this is a really great busy forum and lots of new topics all about cats come up every day. You could spend hours chatting away here if you have the time. I tend to post every now and then, sometimes more often, sometimes less. Please do post pictures of your kitties under the Meet my kitty section of this forum. We all go crazy for kitty pictures.  If you're not sure how, feel free to PM me. Poor Peanut Butter being bullied by Patches. Cats are very territorial creatures. Sometimes my cats Rosie and Spotty roughhouse each other and I find fur patches on my carpet. Too bad your couch gets peed and pooped on by Patches. What a drag! Thank God, my cats use the litter box. I live in a condominium, so my cats are inside cats and I don't know what I'd do if they weren't litter box trained. I bet your cats love the barn life.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! I am donna owned proudly by the incredible quartet and surrogate mum to my Big baby girl Freesia


----------

